# Sexing pundamilia nyereri fry



## Mxfox88 (Jul 25, 2013)

I could never find much info on this subject, So now that my puns are breeding and i have fry I will share my experiences.










In the picture above you can see the differences in color between the two fish, the one on the left is the female, showing more of a dingy yellow in the fins and skin.
The fish on the right is the male,he almost has a clear look to his body. They will start to show red in the tail and or black pelvic fins and possibly a faint egg spot at around 1 inch. Any way this is my experience with telling the male from female at a young age, thought i would share and maybe help someone else


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Mxfox, do you have a picture of the parents? yure male seems a little strange in pattern for a nyererei


----------



## Mxfox88 (Jul 25, 2013)

I got these guys from jay over at cichlid's are special, They are in a species only tank




























pics arent that great my cameras ancient, sorry if the pics are too big


----------

